# Hapkido Times - 1st issue



## FearlessFreep (Apr 6, 2007)

http://hapkidotimes.com/


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Jay,
Thanks for the info and the link.

Have you had a chance to check it out?
Is the content worth registering for?


----------



## matt.m (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah Jay,

Thanks a ton man.  I have yet to look at it, however I just registered to take a look see.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 9, 2007)

There doesn't seem to be much going on there despite a healthy memberlist.  I thought I saw a couple of tumbleweeds rolling past the screen :wink1:. I will download the pdf and read it tomorrow, it's is too late to do it now.


----------



## Paul B (May 3, 2007)

Good stuff,Jay! Thanks.:ultracool


----------



## H Whalen (May 4, 2007)

Interesting to say the least,  note they have locked it so you cannot post ? I am a member.I guess they can keep comments about their New venture form being crticized.

But on the "BRITE" side it Keeps Bruce I have 5000000 posts on all sites from adding to his numbers and telling them they are wrong and how they should run it ha ha ha


----------



## stoneheart (May 10, 2007)

I appreciate the effort that went into producing this inaugural issue, but I would have liked to have seen more technical information on hapkido included.  Maybe next time.  I am grateful that another hapkido resource is now available.


----------



## bdparsons (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone know what's going on with this endeavour?

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## tatanga (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems a good site , but I register since 1/1/2008 and my account is not active yet. I've tried to contanct to administrators but the mail address seems to be wrong .


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm running into the same problem. To be honest, I looked at their users list and it dates back to 06. Now within that time frame 06 to now, there have been no member posts, so it looks like the site never did or will get off the ground.


----------



## Mithios (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link


----------

